# Posts



## DArnold (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok,
I have been posting for quite some time but I have observed the following:

_*Where I log in it says:

*Your total forum posts: *95* (*0.01%* of forums total posts)
Your most active in: General Martial Arts Talk · *33* Posts
Average posts per day: *0.20*

*On all the posts that I make they say:
*
Join Date: Jan 2006
Location: Westminster, CO, USA
Posts: 95 

























*On my profile is says:
*
PostsTotal Posts: *95* (0.20 posts per day) Find all posts by DArnoldFind all threads started by DArnold

*under my reputation it says:
*
1206 point(s) total 

Does anyone know why the number of posts never change?_


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 17, 2007)

It will when you post again. its up to 97 now!


----------



## DArnold (Apr 17, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> It will when you post again. its up to 97 now!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 17, 2007)

And now it's up to 100!


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah when you view your older posts it wont show the amount of posts you had at that time, it will show the amount of posts on your profile so even if you view your very first post it will now show your total not 1.


----------

